

Why Apple's Amazing Siri May Herald the End of the iPhone - johnbatch
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenwunker/2011/10/04/why-apples-amazing-siri-may-herald-the-end-of-the-iphone/

======
potatolicious
What a melodramatic overreaction.

Let's not forget that _this is not the first time_. Hmm, iPhone 4S - seems to
remind me of something. _Oh right_ , the iPhone 3GS. Let's see - faster
hardware overall, same industrial design, few new hardware features, uses more
software features as the selling point... and both products end with an "S".

Yeah, okay, easy parallels there.

And yet, Apple didn't move away from being a hardware company, nor did they
dive headfirst into being a software-heavy company _then_ , so why on Earth
would you think that'd happen now?

This entire article is only believable, and the authors fears are only
relevant if you know _nothing_ about Apple's recent history.

------
eyko
I think this article an example of how market analysts (stephen wunker?) don't
seem to understand Apple. If Apple adopted every new strategy that made market
sense to people like the author of that article, we would be talking about IBM
or Microsoft and not Apple.

> or does it let others make cheaper devices and enable access to its services
> from any suitably powerful phone

I predict that this is just not going to happen anytime soon.

------
Bishop6
Apple won't license software to third party interfaces and sacrifice design to
expand market share. That's kind of their thing. Their brand. Their image.
That's everything.

But as far as software updates go, why am I still not offered a built-in GPS
app?! This is a HUGE core functionality gap. Google doesn't want to share and
is keeping their GPS for Android, and Apple won't abandon Google maps
(understandably). There needs to be a middle ground because AT&T's GPS app
sucks compared to Android or a fantasy Apple GPS.

------
fuzionmonkey
Commoditize the hardware? Uh, this is Apple we're talking about.

This article was worth a good laugh.

------
brettp
What a load of bollocks.

And I think they misspelt his surname.

------
foobarbazetc
LOL.

